# Important Threads and Information:



## Prysm

How to figure how much oil for mold.






						How to figure how much oil for mold.
					

Hi everyone.I wanted to post this as a sticky so all could learn how much oils are needed for your mold.  Here is the way to figure it.  Lets use a log mold that is 12 inches long, 3-1/2 inches wide, and you want to pour to a depth of 2-1/2 inches.  You take length X width X height of pour...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




Lining Wooden Molds - Part 1






						lining wooden molds - part 1
					

A couple weeks ago I wrote something about it takes only a few minutes to line a mold with freezer paper.  Not sure if I am doing it the best way, but it works for me and it is fast.  Here we go:  Cut a piece of freezer paper a few inches bigger than the inside of the mold.  (Ends removed)...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




Lining Wooden Molds - Part 2






						lining wooden molds - part 2
					

"Pleat" both ends. [attachment=0:htefvp5j]step_6.jpg[/attachment:htefvp5j]  Place the paper in the mold.  Put the ends back on. [attachment=1:htefvp5j]step_7.jpg[/attachment:htefvp5j]  Paper in mold.  End pieces of the mold on. [attachment=2:htefvp5j]step_8.jpg[/attachment:htefvp5j]  Cutting the...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




Soap/Lye Calculators:  A guild






						Soap/Lye Calculators; A guide
					

I thought it would be helpful to everyone to put together a little guide to the soap calculators that were available online, as well as some relevant information.        I would like this to be an evolving thread because I realize that there are quite a few calculators available, and there are...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




The Acronym and Abbreviation Definition Thread






						The Acronym and Abbreviation Definition Thread...
					

edited 11/13 to add link to site if acronym isn't on the list below: http://www.internetslang.com/   UNDER (constant) CONSTRUCTION   This thread is intended to be an evolving thread, so if you have any suggestions please feel free to PM a mod and they would be happy to help/add new definitions...




					www.soapmakingforum.com
				




*SOAPMAKING RECIPE AND BUILDER*


----------

